# Italian



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Next autumn I have for the first time the chance to start learning Italian. It's only a basics course, but I am happy since my knowledge at the moment is what I have learned by listening to opera. That hopefully will add my enjoyment of opera, when I don't have libretto that has both Italian and English. Then there are of course French operas...


----------

